# Let's Gowex: burbuja o mina por explotar?



## Ladrillófilo (6 Nov 2013)

.........................


----------



## decloban (6 Nov 2013)

¿Que ofrece Gowex que no pueda ofrecer otra empresa? ¿tiene tecnología propia?

Dependiendo de esas dos respuestas ya sabes si a precios actuales sigue siendo "barata" o es una burbuja mas.

Por cierto me recuerda mucho a Fon :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (6 Nov 2013)

Ya se encargarán los políticos de hundirla si es competencia de alguna empresa de algun familiar o comprarla regalada si funciona.


----------



## decloban (6 Nov 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya se encargarán los políticos de hundirla si es competencia de alguna empresa de algun familiar o comprarla regalada si funciona.



O tal vez se hunda ella sola, quien sabe.

En España hay y han habido varias empresas iguales que Gowex, el único merito que tiene por ahora esta es que cotiza en bolsa.

Si salimos fuera de España seguro que encontramos miles de empresas igual que Gowex.

¿Entonces que hace tan diferente Gowex respecto a las otras? De momento yo no he encontrado dicha diferencia por lo que me mantengo fuera del valor.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 Nov 2013)

A mí me la recomendaron en el 1er. trimestre... entré y estoy muy contento con una revalorización del 122% actual, y con grandes esperanzas.


----------



## RuiKi84 (6 Nov 2013)

Otro chicharro pa el bote::


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Nov 2013)

Pues hoy ha caído casi un 6%


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Nov 2013)

...................


----------



## malibux (6 Nov 2013)

La anunciaban bastante en Renta4 hace un buen tiempo ya. Me pareció demasiado "optimista" y lo taché como un estafabobos, pero parece que está yendo muy bien.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Nov 2013)

.................


----------



## Chila (7 Nov 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Pienso que es una corrección "sana". Si observas el crecimiento que lleva no es normal.
> 
> Si miras los fundamentales yo creo que puede multiplicarse por 30 en los próximos 5 años (datos dichos al tuntún, sin calcular)



¿por 30?
¿me estás diciendo que las acciones de Gowex valdrán 300 euros?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Nov 2013)

si. o más. quien sabe. si les sale bien... lee los artículos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Que ofrece Gowex que no pueda ofrecer otra empresa? ¿tiene tecnología propia?
> 
> Dependiendo de esas dos respuestas ya sabes si a precios actuales sigue siendo "barata" o es una burbuja mas.
> 
> Por cierto me recuerda mucho a Fon :fiufiu:



No te lo se decir seguro si es una idea propia y patentada. 

Me parece que sí. Investigaré un poco a ver qué encuentro.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Nov 2013)

:Aplauso: Gowex... y Carbures. Paso al futuro


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Nov 2013)

Precio objetivo de Gowex, 13 euros. Hoy ya ha tanteado los 12 a principios de sesión.

Edito y añado:

Carbures y Gowex, ganadoras de los premios European Small and Mid-Cap Awards

¡Aupa Gowex y Carbures! :Aplauso:


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hilo para gowex. Empresa española del MAB. Llegamos un poco tarde quizás. Sí. Potencial de la empresa? BRUTAL. Espero revalorizaciones gigantes los próximos años.
> 
> Intratdía
> 
> ...



Poca gente se hace eco en el foro(por no decir nadie), cuando lo bueno llega al gran público ya se sabe .... a la chita callando ya llevamos un 40% de subida desde que se abrio el hilo una tendencia casi a la perfecta, es un gran caballo ganador, con este le jugamos de tú a tú al bitcoin! ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Dic 2013)

bitcoin es otra liga. es diferente. Pero gowex da vértigo. No se si entrar a saco o coger beneficios y recomprar más abajo (se irá abajo?)


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> bitcoin es otra liga. es diferente. Pero gowex da vértigo. No se si entrar a saco o coger beneficios y recomprar más abajo (se irá abajo?)



Muuuy diferente, pero tienen algo en común, las dos lo han petado en el útimo mes. :no:
De momento no hay nada que nos haga salir,(salvo las ganas de cerrar en beneficios), según la teoria de Dow, mientras no cerremos por debajo del minimo anterior no hay cambio de tendencia, además tenemos un gran aumento de volumen en todo este mes, Konkorde manos fuertes entrando en el valor. 

Cortar perdidas y dejar correr ganacias, en este caso esta muy claro


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Dic 2013)

ya pero... entrar con el doble de inversión a estos precios? creo que presentan resultados la semana q viene y podrían quizás decepcionar a estos precios


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> ya pero... entrar con el doble de inversión a estos precios? creo que presentan resultados la semana q viene y podrían quizás decepcionar a estos precios







[/IMG]

Espero que no, teniendo en cuenta que las grandes manos nunca cometen errores, ya que si no, no serian grandes, están entrando. por algo será. Ya nos saldremos cuando salgan ellos. inocho:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Dic 2013)

Tengo que aprender a utilizar konkorde y demás indicadores ^^


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Tengo que aprender a utilizar konkorde y demás indicadores ^^



Se me ha olvidado que estamos en máximos históricos, sin ninguna resistencia por delante :Baile::ouch:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Dic 2013)

Este es el valor que dice el amigo jdec_now o como se escriba y por el que pide 200 thanks ^^ 

Y yo diciéndolo por aquí de gratis ^^

Dice que no cotiza en el IBEX, y que es tecnológica, y además que va a duplicar y que ya ha triplicado. Lo veo claro, es Gowex. Y creo que para el año que viene puede más que duplicar. Lo dije al principio, Gowex puede llegar mucho más arriba en unos años.


----------



## kuroi (16 Dic 2013)

pillo sitio , a ver como evoluciona.


Gracias por los comentarios


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Este es el valor que dice el amigo jdec_now o como se escriba y por el que pide 200 thanks ^^
> 
> Y yo diciéndolo por aquí de gratis ^^
> 
> Dice que no cotiza en el IBEX, y que es tecnológica, y además que va a duplicar y que ya ha triplicado. Lo veo claro, es Gowex. Y creo que para el año que viene puede más que duplicar. Lo dije al principio, Gowex puede llegar mucho más arriba en unos años.



Siento decirte que no es Gowex, no es la única empresa que se ha triplicado en el sector tecnológico, mi valor no es ni siquiera española, además no me gusta operar con chicharros.
No estoy diciendo que Gowex sea una mala empresa, lo primero que miro es si es chicharro o no, si es chicharro, ni me molesto en analizarlo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Dic 2013)

Primero define chicharo, te refieres a small cap ¿?


----------



## RuiKi84 (17 Dic 2013)

Gowex no es chicharro, de momento solo es un valor en subida libre, ”chicharro” son las empresas de fuerte volatilidad, capaces de mover diariamente un 10% o mucho mas en cualquier dirección, rock & roll del duro, no todas las small cups tienen ese privilegio o esa desgracia, según los ojos del que lo mire.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (21 Dic 2013)

El potencial crecimiento de esta empresa es imparable y no es ninguna burbuja. Creo que el MAB se le esta quedando chico. Dentro de poco la veremos cotizar en el indice general en un par de años y después en el IBEX-35 a precios de Inditex. 
Más nuevos contratos 
Gowex firma contratos para ofrecer servicios WiFi en cinco nuevas ciudades - elEconomista.es


----------



## RuiKi84 (21 Dic 2013)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> El potencial crecimiento de esta empresa es imparable y no es ninguna burbuja. Creo que el MAB se le esta quedando chico. Dentro de poco la veremos cotizar en el indice general en un par de años y después en el IBEX-35 a precios de Inditex.
> Más nuevos contratos
> Gowex firma contratos para ofrecer servicios WiFi en cinco nuevas ciudades - elEconomista.es



Gracias por compartir la noticia, estoy de acuerdo contigo con el potencial que tiene esta empresa, algo gordo se cuece ahí dentro.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Dic 2013)

Si ahora tiene 125 millones de potenciales clientes. Imaginad en 2020. No quiero ni imaginarlo. 2500 millones de potenciales clientes ?¿?

El Ibex está lejos, pero es factible.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Dic 2013)

de Invertia, lo ha posteado el forero MarioKart
Acciones de Gowex. Análisis fundamental
Posted on December 6, 2013
¿Qué es Gowex? Gowex es una empresa española que cotiza en el MAB, cuyo principal negocio es ofrecer wifi gratis. En la actualidad ofrece sus servicios en alrededor de 80 ciudades (Nueva York, Paris, Madrid…) con el objetivo de llegar a las 300 ciudades entre 2018 y 2020. Por ejemplo, si vives o viajas a Madrid, puedes conectarte gratis a internet en los kioscos de la ciudad registrando en Gowex. Y, si es gratis, ¿cómo gana dinero Gowex? Por ofrecer este servicio las ciudades o las empresas (cafeterías que ofrecen wifi, autobuses con wifi, etc.) pagan a Gowex una cantidad. Además, Gowex también obtiene beneficios por aquellas personas que quieren tener internet más rápido y pagana por un servicio Premium y por la publicidad que se ofrece.
Sin embargo, la empresa no se queda ahí. Se estima que el tráfico mundial de datos se multiplicará por 5 en los próximos años y que las operadoras sufrirán para poder aguantar tanta demanda. Para resolver este problema Gowex lanza, entre otras cosas, WE2 SocialWifi. De esta forma, los retailers (comercios) ofrecen su wifi de forma gratuita a los particulares. ¿Y que gana el comercio con esto? Pues ganan conocimiento de sus clientes y una puerta más para vender. A cambio de ofrecer wifi gratis, los comercios sabrán el perfil de los clientes potenciales que pasan cerca de su comercio y podrán ofrecerles ofertas personalizadas. Gowex tiene muy claro que a nadie le gusta que le den “el coñazo” con publicidad, por lo que los particulares podrán elegir qué quieren recibir y qué no quieren recibir.
Presentación Oficial de We2 en las oficinas de GOWEX (Parte 1) - YouTube
¿Y qué tiene que ver todo esto con el aumento de datos y las operadoras? Mucho, cuando las redes estén saturadas, aquellas operadoras que tienen acuerdos con Gowex (como AT&T) usarán el Social Wifi de WE2 sin que los particulares se enteren. Para tratar de entenderlo mejor, podemos usar la analogía que usa el presidente y fundador de Gowex, Jenaro García. “Gowex es como Visa, una plataforma neutral para acceder a internet desde cualquier parte del mundo”.
El potencial de Gowex es inmenso, pero vamos a ver sus números:
PER 2012: Gowex capitaliza a 6 de diciembre de 2013 950 millones de euros y tuvo un beneficio en 2012 de 17 millones de euros, por tanto, tiene un PER 2012 de 55.
PER 2013: Estimando un beneficio de un 60% superior y la misma capitalización el PER 2013 es de 35.
PER 2014: Bº estimado de 40,5 millones el PER 2014 es de 23,45.
PER 2015: Bº estimado de 56,7 millones el PER 2015 es de 16,75.
Con un PER 2012 de 55 la empresa puede parecer cara, pero, a diciembre de 2013, estamos comprando prácticamente a PER 35. Este PER también es muy alto, pero hay que tener en cuenta que hemos estimado un crecimiento del beneficio de GOWEX del 60%, 50% y del 40% cada año. ¿Es este crecimiento realista? Sí, como muestra podemos ver los beneficios de los años anteriores.
Bº neto 2010: 5,1 millones
Bº neto 2011: 7,2 millones
Bº neto 2012: 17,0 millones
Es decir, de 2010 a 2012 el beneficio neto de Gowex ha aumentado un 136%. Teniendo en cuenta el efecto red y que cuantas más ciudades más rentabilidad, las estimaciones de crecimiento son más que realistas. Hablando de rentabilidades, vamos a verlas:
ROA (rentabilidad de los activos): 21,54%
ROE (rentabilidad de los fondos propios): 32,56%
ROI (rentabilidad de la inversión): 26,50%
Estas rentabilidades son muy elevadas y muy pocas empresas pueden superarla. Viendo el ROI podemos ver que de cada 1 euro que invierte, obtiene 1,2650 no de ingresos, sino de beneficios netos. Por tanto, si mantiene la rentabilidad, o incluso bajándola algo, teniendo en cuenta que cada vez la inversión es mayor, sus beneficios deberían ser mucho mayores.
El balance de Gowex es impecable, aunque lo analizaremos en futuros posts. Sin embargo, por dar una pequeña pincelada, podemos decir que Gowex es una empresa sin deuda y con caja neta, algo poco habitual hoy en día en las empresas españolas, lo que nos ofrece una tranquilidad absoluta de que en los próximos años, Gowex seguirá existiendo y no habrá tensiones financieras.
¿Es esta una buena inversión para vivir de las rentas? De momento no, pues ofrece un dividendo mínimo, el cual no merece la pena estudiar (en todo caso, quien quiere un dividendo si en estos momentos la empresa va a sacar más rentabilidad al dinero de la que podamos sacar nosotros). Igualmente, es una empresa pequeña en un sector cambiante, por lo que es una inversión arriesgada. Sin embargo, mi opinión personal es que es una muy buena inversión, aunque no sea buscando rentas, por el enorme potencial que tiene la empresa todavía por delante.
Desde que Gowex salió a bolsa en 2010 lleva una revalorización de un 1.300%, simplemente impresionante. Aun así, aunque como hemos visto, los PER son altos, si miramos un poco hacia adelante vemos que están más que justificados y que son incluso bajos. Además, como veremos en otros posts, las empresas del sector tienen PERs mucho más elevados con un potencial y rentabilidad mucho menor.
En resumen, a pesar del precio al que está, creo que Gowex tiene todavía mucho potencial y la acción todavía no lo recoge.
Acciones de Gowex. Análisis fundamental | En Qué Invertir
Leer más: Gowex. Análisis fundamental - Invertia Foros Gowex. Anlisis fundamental - Invertia Foros 
Mejora tu Posicionamiento Web con Intent Share permite que el tradicional copiar y pegar de tus contenidos mejore tu SEO y aumenten tus visitas web.


----------



## RuiKi84 (27 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> de Invertia, lo ha posteado el forero MarioKart
> Acciones de Gowex. Análisis fundamental
> Posted on December 6, 2013
> ¿Qué es Gowex? Gowex es una empresa española que cotiza en el MAB, cuyo principal negocio es ofrecer wifi gratis. En la actualidad ofrece sus servicios en alrededor de 80 ciudades (Nueva York, Paris, Madrid…) con el objetivo de llegar a las 300 ciudades entre 2018 y 2020. Por ejemplo, si vives o viajas a Madrid, puedes conectarte gratis a internet en los kioscos de la ciudad registrando en Gowex. Y, si es gratis, ¿cómo gana dinero Gowex? Por ofrecer este servicio las ciudades o las empresas (cafeterías que ofrecen wifi, autobuses con wifi, etc.) pagan a Gowex una cantidad. Además, Gowex también obtiene beneficios por aquellas personas que quieren tener internet más rápido y pagana por un servicio Premium y por la publicidad que se ofrece.
> ...



En rankia creo que también lo he visto, se respira buen ambiente en aquel foro (a ver cuanto dura). Felices fiestas gente!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Dic 2013)

....................................


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Dic 2013)

Va venga, meto mil euros.

Y cuando dice ustec que me puedo pasar a recoger mis 50000?:fiufiu:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Dic 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Va venga, meto mil euros.
> 
> Y cuando dice ustec que me puedo pasar a recoger mis 50000?:fiufiu:



Si tuviese una bola de cristal...


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Si tuviese una bola de cristal...



Pues si no tiene ustec una bola de cristal mejor no meto pasta, pensaba que había usado una bola para calcular lo de multiplicar por 50 el valor, de ahí mi interés.

Depeche aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Dic 2013)

Bah, ni si quiera das señales de haber leído el artículo ni de haber visto el vídeo. Dudas del potencial de la empresa?


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Bah, ni si quiera das señales de haber leído el artículo ni de haber visto el vídeo. Dudas del potencial de la empresa?



Es solo que creo que ha subido demasiado en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Chila (28 Dic 2013)

Yo estoy dentro.
A ver hasta donde llegamos.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (28 Dic 2013)

*We2. Resumen: wifi gratis a cambio de publicidad geolocalizada en comercios y grandes centros comerciales.*













Wifi gratis a cambio de publicidad - MIT Technology Review

Una iniciativa persigue la apertura y unificación de las redes de internet de los comercios a cambio del envío de anuncios y promociones a los usuarios conectados que circulen cerca del punto de venta

Actualmente, la posibilidad de conectarse a una red wifi abierta en la ciudad depende de la voluntad de su dueño. El proyecto We2 podría cambiar este panorama a través de un nuevo concepto bautizado como wifi social. La iniciativa se basa en la apertura de las redes privadas de los comercios a través de un sistema único al que cualquier viandante podrá conectarse de forma gratuita. Pero como nadie regala duros a cuatro pesetas, a cambio de abrir sus redes, las tiendas podrán enviar publicidad a aquellos que decidan beneficiarse de sus redes.

La empresa propulsora del proyecto, *Gowex, arrancará We2 el próximo diciembre en la ciudad de Nueva York (EEUU), y planea ampliar su servicio en otras 300 ciudades del mundo. El director de la compañía, Jenaro García, ofrece más detalles sobre su funcionamiento: “A través de esta red inalámbrica, el usuario podrá recibir y seleccionar avisos de los comercios que frecuenta, como descuentos y ofertas”.*

*Para evitar un bombardeo indiscriminado de anuncios, dichas alertas funcionarán a través de un sistema de geolocalización, de forma que sólo se reciban las de aquellos establecimientos cercanos al usuario en cada momento.*

La creación de un sistema que unifique las redes de cada comercio requiere, a su vez, la firma de acuerdos con operadoras de telefonía. De esta manera, Gowex podrá realizar una actualización en el software de los routers telefónicos que permitirá integrar cada red privada en la nueva red unificada y gratuita de We2. Estos acuerdos también supondrán un beneficio para las operadoras, puesto que verán descongestionadas sus redes de datos, lo que les permitirá ofrecer un servicio más eficiente.

Sumarse a la iniciativa de Gowex no sólo supondrá la recepción de publicidad por parte de las tiendas, sino también la interacción con otros usuarios. Para ponerlos en contacto, el sistema funcionará como una red social con identidad propia, donde cada persona podrá compartir ofertas e información con sus contactos. ¿Y qué beneficio obtiene? La empresa plantea una serie de descuentos con sus operadores telefónicos y bonificaciones de los comercios. No obstante, el portavoz de David Villafruela reconoce que, de momento, los detalles sobre el funcionamiento de la iniciativa “aún están perfilándose”.

¿Social?

Ha sido Gowex quien ha bautizado a este sistema como wifi social, adjetivo que adopta de las propias redes sociales. Villafruela explica que se trata de adquirir algunas de sus “cualidades, como la capacidad de compartición, viralización y bidireccionalidad”, con el objetivo de crear una gran malla colaborativa en la que todos sus componentes obtienen beneficios.

Son estas ventajas, asociadas principalmente a las empresas, las que alejan a este concepto de las iniciativas de wifi público llevadas a cabo por algunas ciudades. En estos proyectos, los ayuntamientos ponen a disposición de sus ciudadanos una conexión de wifi abierta y ubicua a cambio de nada.

En España, la primera localidad en llevar a cabo esta iniciativa fue Avilés (Asturias), en el año 2009. Su concejala de Hacienda y Sistemas de información, Ana Concejo, asegura que el proyecto “ha demostrado ser una herramienta propicia para mejorar el desarrollo económico de la ciudad”. Sin embargo, no descartaría la implantación del sistema We2, puesto que considera que el hecho de que los comerciantes se beneficien de “su sistema de publicidad ofrece la posibilidad de mejorar su tejido empresarial”. Además, ofrecería a sus ciudadanos un incremento de las redes wifi abiertas disponibles.

Los beneficios reales de We2 podrán empezar a evaluarse a partir de diciembre, cuando el sistema comience a utilizarse en Nueva York, dentro del proyecto “NY Tech City”, que planea la ampliación de más de 500 nuevos puntos de wifi abierto que operen bajo el sistema We2. El objetivo es convertir esta ciudad en el centro tecnológico más importante de Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, la reacción de sus usuarios frente a la publicidad que reciban en sus dispositivos móviles es todavía una incógnita.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Ene 2014)

https://twitter.com/gowex

parece que hay bombazo y la acción rompe máximos


----------



## Chila (15 Ene 2014)

Hemos aguantado la corrección, y seguimos dentro.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Ene 2014)

precio objetivo 17,50 lástima no haber cargado más -.-
Cómo la ves a largo chila ? Digamos en un par de años ?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Ene 2014)

está empezando a darme miedo y todo... burbuja ¿?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> está empezando a darme miedo y todo... burbuja ¿?



Burbuja?

Pero no décias que tenía un potencial de x30??


----------



## RuiKi84 (19 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> está empezando a darme miedo y todo... burbuja ¿?



No te dejas llevar por la opinión de otros


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Burbuja?
> 
> Pero no décias que tenía un potencial de x30??



y lo sigo pensando pero. has visto la velocidad a la que sube? no confundamos la velocidad con el tocino


----------



## Chila (19 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> y lo sigo pensando pero. has visto la velocidad a la que sube? no confundamos la velocidad con el tocino



Llevaba un mes lateral-bajista.
Déjalo que suba.
Y si hace un x30, mejor.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: A vueltas con el MAB

gowex

GOWEX (699/699) - Rankia


----------



## Focker (20 Ene 2014)

Bombazo una empresa de WiFi cuando todo el mundo tiene tarifas planas de 3G/4G? Lo dudo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2014)

poco has investigado tú. pasar de 0,80 a 16 euros en 4 años no está nada mal... y lo que le queda de subida


----------



## Gowhero (10 Mar 2014)

Parece que el WE2 de Gowex va para adelante. Si les sale bien ganarán mucho dinero.

We2 @ Rosario's Pizza - YouTube


----------



## Gowhero (16 Mar 2014)

Edimburgo nueva ciudad Gowex


Edimburgo darÃ¡ WiFi gratis conâ€¦gowex | Juan Sainz de los Terreros


----------



## malibux (16 Mar 2014)

Gowhero dijo:


> Edimburgo nueva ciudad Gowex
> 
> 
> Edimburgo darÃ¡ WiFi gratis conâ€¦gowex | Juan Sainz de los Terreros



A ver si junto con la presentación de resultados hace remontar algo la acción...


----------



## Gowhero (16 Mar 2014)

malibux dijo:


> A ver si junto con la presentación de resultados hace remontar algo la acción...



Yo creo que sí. Parece que van a ser mejores de lo previsto. Aquí hacen varios supuestos con los beneficios: 

Supuesto beneficios Gowex 2013 y 2014 y como aprovechar la tardanza en la publicación de resultados | Invertir Bolsa y Dinero


----------



## C.BALE (16 Mar 2014)

He puesto orden de compra en 1nkemia a 2,25 y en Eurona a 4,05, veremos....


----------



## Gowhero (17 Mar 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> He puesto orden de compra en 1nkemia a 2,25 y en Eurona a 4,05, veremos....



Las dos han tocado esos precios. Te han entrado las órdenes?


----------



## Gowhero (19 Mar 2014)

Jenaro García dice que Gowex cotizará en el Mercado Continuo y en el Nasdaq en dos años:

Gowex prev? dar el salto al mercado continuo y cotizar en EEUU en dos a?os - Expansion.com


----------



## Gowhero (20 Mar 2014)

Ya han salido las ventas de Gowex en 2013. Suben un 60%. 

Gowex mejoró sus ventas un 60% en 2013, hasta los 182,8 millones - elEconomista.es

Todavía no se sabe el beneficio, pero dicen que puede llegar a 30 millones.

Avance de resultados 2013 de Gowex. Todo sobre ruedas | Invertir Bolsa y Dinero

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 15:08 ----------




malibux dijo:


> A ver si junto con la presentación de resultados hace remontar algo la acción...



Parece que con las ventas se ha quedado igual, a ver con los beneficios...


----------



## malibux (21 Mar 2014)

Hoy se ha dado la vuelta a última hora de forma espectacular...buena pinta.


----------



## AlphaCX (23 Mar 2014)

Gowhero dijo:


> Ya han salido las ventas de Gowex en 2013. Suben un 60%.
> 
> Gowex mejoró sus ventas un 60% en 2013, hasta los 182,8 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



a ver si lo beneficios pasan de 30 millones esperemos que sí.
Detodas maneras no se si viste una entrevista reciente en la que se habla que estan hablando con operadores y creen que para este año quizá puedan firmar contratos no de ciudades sino de paises enteros entrando supongo con el W2.

y de aqui a 1 año y medido se esperan acuerdos con facebook y creo que con twiter.

En la subida del viernes a cierre subio de 20 o asi a 20,60 sin precios intermedios. yo creo que esta semana va a ser calentita para Gowex anque las subidas a corto plazo me alegran me son algo ajenas porque voy a largo. y Porque me queda muy poco dinero sino compraria más acciones


----------



## malibux (25 Mar 2014)

Hoy ha subido un 5.76%, parece que sigue yendo bien la cosa.


----------



## RuiKi84 (26 Mar 2014)

Pues hoy otro 4%, con volumen creciente en las ultimas semanas, aun recuerdo los comentarios de algunos gurus de este foro cachondeandose de gowex, me gustaria ver el portafolio de esta gente.


----------



## malibux (26 Mar 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Pues hoy otro 4%, con volumen creciente en las ultimas semanas, aun recuerdo los comentarios de algunos gurus de este foro cachondeandose de gowex, me gustaria ver el portafolio de esta gente.



Es que con estas empresas nuevas es impredecible su comportamiento...aún me acuerdo cuando el año pasado o incluso antes me ofrecieron comprar acciones de Gowex en renta4 y yo dije "Buah pa su padre". Me habría llevado un buen pico, cachís..

Yo creo que aún le queda bastante recorrido o eso dicen los que entienden


----------



## RuiKi84 (27 Mar 2014)

malibux dijo:


> Es que con estas empresas nuevas es impredecible su comportamiento...aún me acuerdo cuando el año pasado o incluso antes me ofrecieron comprar acciones de Gowex en renta4 y yo dije "Buah pa su padre". Me habría llevado un buen pico, cachís..
> 
> Yo creo que aún le queda bastante recorrido o eso dicen los que entienden



Nadie sabe lo que sucede en el futuro, ni en esta empresa ni en ninguna, pero por aquí se mete cualquier payaso que escribe de pm, y sin tener ni puta idea intenta dejar a gente que controla por un gilipollas cualquiera. No obstante, no viene mal leer a esta chusma para hacer lo contrario de lo que dicen.


----------



## AlphaCX (28 Mar 2014)

Pues mirar hoy llego a los 27,99 de máximo y cerró en 26. la verdad que da algo de miedo. Esperemos los que estamos dentro que sea por algún acuerdo gordo de esos que hablaba Jenaro de cerrar algún contrato con alguna teleco a nivel de un pais entero y así entrar de golpe..
Toca esperar la cosa es que yo la llevo para largo plazo y prefiero que suba poquito a poquito pues si este año se pone a 45(por ejemplo) me daría cosa mantenerla estando tan cara. sin embargo creo k dentro de 3 años valdrá más de 50e. entonces prefiero que vaya poco a poco...

Decir que yo entre a unos 18 antes del split(19/ 3,8) y decian que estaba cara, entre a 5,5 y decian que estaba cara, entre a 8,8 y decian que estaba cara. La verdad que antes habia mucho más margen de seguridad... el Per a subido bastante....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Mar 2014)

AlphaCX dijo:


> Pues mirar hoy llego a los 27,99 de máximo y cerró en 26. la verdad que da algo de miedo. Esperemos los que estamos dentro que sea por algún acuerdo gordo de esos que hablaba Jenaro de cerrar algún contrato con alguna teleco a nivel de un pais entero y así entrar de golpe..
> Toca esperar la cosa es que yo la llevo para largo plazo y prefiero que suba poquito a poquito pues si este año se pone a 45(por ejemplo) me daría cosa mantenerla estando tan cara. sin embargo creo k dentro de 3 años valdrá más de 50e. entonces prefiero que vaya poco a poco...
> 
> Decir que yo entre a unos 18 antes del split(19/ 3,8) y decian que estaba cara, entre a 5,5 y decian que estaba cara, entre a 8,8 y decian que estaba cara. La verdad que antes habia mucho más margen de seguridad... el Per a subido bastante....



Si el WE2 funciona, en no se, digamos 10 años. Se va a más de 300 euros por acción. Sí o sí.


----------



## AlphaCX (29 Mar 2014)

hombre 300 euros asi a voz de pronto.. suena mucho si capitaliza por 2000 millones seria aprox capitalizar por 23000 mil millones o asi.. que realmente creo que es posible conseguirlo si consiguen ser la visa del wifi y de las ciudades inteligentes.

que demomento siga cumpliendo a ver si hay suerte y este año gana un 100% mas y se nota lo del w2 y que siga creciendo a terminos deun 60% durante almenos 5 añitos mas y menudas alegrias nos llevaremos los k estamos dentro.. aunque el futuro es incierto... esperamos que tengan inspiración acompañado de trabajo duro y pasión que demomento creo que tienen mucha.

ojala llegue a 300 yo demomento aunk la veo cara sigo dentro pork a futuro creo k aunk de PER baje de cotizacion subira a largo plazo asique a ver si sube a 300 y me hago millonario ajajaj


----------



## wililon (31 Mar 2014)

¿que opináis de comprar hoy? ha bajado un poco de máximos.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Mar 2014)

Yo he vendido, pajaro en mano y tal, pero cada uno que haga lo que le parezca.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Mar 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo he vendido, pajaro en mano y tal, pero cada uno que haga lo que le parezca.



No es que esté mal hecho, pero quizás algo precipitado. Creo que los 28€ del viernes son sólo el principio. Para otoño pienso que ya estará cerca de los 40€ sino los rebasa.


----------



## wililon (31 Mar 2014)

He entrado a 25.20, muy caro ya lo sé. Voy a largo.

Llevaba un tiempo este hilo y otro en rankia y la semana pasada estuve despistado. Aún le veo mucho recorrido todo el año.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Abr 2014)

La madre de dios con gowex. Va como un tiro. 

Qué ha pasado hoy?


----------



## malibux (2 Abr 2014)

Comentan que han entrado paquetes gordos de acciones, obviamente inversores grandes. Buena pinta que después de estas dos jornadas de corrección fuerte, pegue esta subida.


----------



## AlphaCX (2 Abr 2014)

Tambien quieren entrar en acciones españolas grandes fondos judios.. no sè si ya estan dentro yo creo que si.

pues lo de comprar caro... yo compre a 4,4Equivalencia post split y decian que estaba caro, compre a 5,5 y decian que estaba caro compre a 8,7 y decian que estaba caro. siempre en maximos pero es lo que tiene. Hombre cuando compre habia màs "seguridad" en el sentido en que cotizaba a Per 20 creo o menos. Pero igual no le veo mejor rentabilidad riesgo a ninguna otra acción. Casi compro màs cuando regreso a los 20 pero decidi que no pued ya me queda poco dinero y quiero tener algo de cash.

Lo de los 27,99 fue increible algo habra detras. Tambien muchos que quieren entrar y no todo el mundo querra vender pues los que vamos a largo sacaremos màs yo creo...


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Se ha quedado a un paso de máximos recuperando casi todo el recorte en un día.
Si encima, ha sido con volúmenes.
Rumores de OPA, de salida a bolsa en el NASDAQ ....
Por mí, que siga subiendo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Se ha quedado a un paso de máximos recuperando casi todo el recorte en un día.
> Si encima, ha sido con volúmenes.
> Rumores de OPA, de salida a bolsa en el NASDAQ ....
> Por mí, que siga subiendo.



tiene pinta de salida a nasdaq por lo que leo en rankia

bien bien. Yo he duplicado estos días


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Yo salí a 24,80 (creía que ya había subido bastante) y he vuelto a entrar a 24,30 (espero que no baje más)

esto es un sinvivir


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo salí a 24,80 (creía que ya había subido bastante) y he vuelto a entrar a 24,30 (espero que no baje más)
> 
> esto es un sinvivir



Nooo.
Si te fijas corrige fuerte pero nunca mas del 15%.
Como entre en nasdaq y en el continuo subira mas.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Yo también lo creo, por eso he vuelto a entrar.


----------



## AlphaCX (4 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo también lo creo, por eso he vuelto a entrar.



Y realmente te compenso esa diferencia de precio?
Pregunto por lo de que si es a menos de un año(que no se cuanto las llevas tu) se te va al irpf y si es màs de un año al impuesto del ahorro.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Abr 2014)

Llevo Carbures, Gowex e Ibercom compradas todas a menos de 5 (Carbures a 3,70), por consejos de colega... suelo ser prudente en bolsa para evitar palos, pero si hubiera arriesgado más ahora casi podría retirarme :ouch: Bueno, no es para quejarse del último año y pico.


----------



## Chila (4 Abr 2014)

Pues si ese colega te da mas consejos, conpartelos aqui...


----------



## AlphaCX (4 Abr 2014)

pues yo meti todo lo que tenia en gowex asique contento de haber arriesgado todo jajaaj


----------



## wililon (4 Abr 2014)

Viendo lo que se movió la semana pasada y la rápida recuperación de la corrección estoy convencido de que pronto habrá un notición. yo tengo bastante claro que esto no es una burbuja. Si lo es recogeré mi owned en modo pérdidas milenarias, puesto que he entrado bien tarde.


----------



## Chila (4 Abr 2014)

Pon Sl willion, y asi estas tranquilo.
Yo lo llevo en 23,00


----------



## wililon (4 Abr 2014)

yo tb por allí, pero es debajo de lo que entré


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pues si ese colega te da mas consejos, conpartelos aqui...



Ahora ha entrado en Catenon. Yo no.

Edito: he entrado hoy en Catenon tras una breve conversación ayer a la hora del vermú. Está barata, saneada y cumplirán su plan de negocios. Y... me han insinuado que habrá sorpresas positivas para este año. 

Después del resultado de C I G... y Vueling (que no había citado) en su momento y hasta la OPA, tengo confianza.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Abr 2014)

Pedazo de corrección hoy en gowex,


----------



## malibux (8 Abr 2014)

Gorda, gorda...demasiada euforia había habido últimamente.


----------



## AlphaCX (8 Abr 2014)

a ver si tapa el GAP en 22,17 y consolida y empieza a subir para arriba sin prisa que prefiero que vaya poco a poco..sin estos sustos que esta dando para arriba y para abajo.

le echare un ojo a cantenon aunque no me queda casi dinero esta todo en gowex asique no creo que meta màs dinero


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Abr 2014)

he visto que el otro CEO de gowex estaba hoy en Londres. Lo de hoy tenía pinta de barrida hacia bajo. Estamos a la espera de noticias. Me da que va a volver a despegar, y pronto la veremos pasar de 28€, sino 26 que es el máximo histórico a cierre.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Abr 2014)

Paciencia. Tengo plena confianza en Gow y Car, algo menos en Ibercom.

Gowex siempre ha cerrado gaps desde 2010.

Los miércoles son de Gowex, como suelten un hecho relevante...


----------



## Chila (9 Abr 2014)

ojo con el wishful thinking....
Yo he saltado pq me han volado el sl, ya veremos si vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Abr 2014)

Como opinión personal, reitero tener paciencia.

GOWEX – Aunque la mona se vista de rojo, mona se queda. | Alterinver

Edito: ojo que esto puede ser el HR esperado, a esperar noticias ... Angelinos se preparan para nueva invención â€” Noticias, El Tiempo y Entretenimiento de Los Angeles - Telemundo Los Angeles

Leo por ahí: _Una gran venta a mercado, mínimos en 20,90, GAP CERRADO y ahora esperemos que recupere_


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Abr 2014)

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/jmgs/gowex-cisco_system

gowex la nueva cysco systems?


----------



## Chila (12 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/jmgs/gowex-cisco_system
> 
> gowex la nueva cysco systems?



Y ese tal jmgs quien es??


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Abr 2014)

Alguien de unience. no se nada nás


----------



## Bitte (13 Abr 2014)

Ahora mismo Eurona tiene un mejor r/r y es más atractiva por fundamentales, aunque a corto plazo por AT Gow tiene mejor pinta. Hablando dentro del mismo sector en el MAB.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Abr 2014)

-15% GOWEX 

nos vamos de rebajas!
Recuerdo que la 2ª quincena de abril presentan resultados.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Abr 2014)

Hoy se está repartiendo estopa a base de bien en el MAB. 

MVR (Mercavalor) se está bastando, junto a CAI:

eurona: MVR -76.773 CAI -20.912
Gowex: MVR -29.323
Neuron: MVR -20.277
Carb: CAI -33.964 MVR -26.152
Ebioss: MVR -5.881
Icom: CAI -6.876 MVR: -5.317


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Abr 2014)

Resultados de 2013 oficiales.

Planteándose dar dividendo (hablo de memoria es aproximadamente 0.013€ por acción)
Doblando objetivo de 300 a 600 ciudades para 2018


----------



## Eshpañavabien (29 Abr 2014)

Yep.

Gowex ganó 28,87 millones en 2013, un 70% más, y propondrá repartir un dividendo - elEconomista.es


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2014)

eso les ha dao igual a los hinbersoreh


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 May 2014)

CR de la réunion | LETS GOWEX

Hola los gowexiens ,

He aquí un breve resumen de la reunión para presentar los resultados :
1 - ciudades ahora requieren inversiones co en general ( no siempre tan Dubai tiene toda invierte ) . Gowex invierte aproximadamente el 30 % de la infraestructura . Es bueno para que el margen de Gowex mejor ( sobre todo después de 3 años) y que se negocia a cambio de mayor duración de la concesión. deben evitar AK (excluida en la reunión , con exclusión de la adquisición , por supuesto ) con el número de instalaciones que llegará a vencimiento a 3 años y escupir completa pot (especialmente los Ca nuevos aumentos de entre 60 y 100 % en estas ciudades hay ) .
2 - fueron capturados en la evolución del impuesto de sociedades en España . Eso explica la perdida € 30m .
3 - No hay necesidad de AK 600 ciudades ( se puede llamar el mercado de bonos )
4 - blanco de 120 ciudades inteligentes a fin de año
5 - Intro we2 posible, incluso si no está en la agenda . We2 parece bastante un acelerador potencial para que consideren una oferta pública inicial . Creo que Telefónica es uno de los dos operadores firmados. Ellos sólo se dirigen a los grandes operadores . Debate en curso con una docena de operadores ( operador tercero en el cierre con una meta de 5 firmas a finales de 2014 ) .
6 - Pipe embalado y alta tasa de éxito debido a la retroalimentación . 10 citities inteligentes en ejecución , 21 ( incluyendo 3 ciudades más importantes de Estados Unidos ) en el cierre , 43 en la definición del proyecto y 123 en las discusiones preliminares ( en términos de planificación , ca pone por lo menos 6 meses para firmar contratos). Cuente 1,5 millones de personas de la ciudad.
7 - La innovación sigue siendo el núcleo del proyecto. Hablamos de vidrio we2 del cuadro we2 , we2 móvil ( teléfono inteligente se convertiría en punto de acceso ) . Lanzado laboratorios We2 en Silicon Valley ...
8 - Presentación demasiado largo ( una gran cantidad de tiempo dedicado a explicar su negocio ) pero vimos todos, incluso Chen !
9 - Fueron esta mañana serenidad absoluta. Google y Facebook vienen a wifi tanto mejor ! ? Su Boingo un gran cliente! Más competidores en las ciudades? Nuestra tasa de éxito es cada vez mayor !

El único aspecto negativo es la falta de una orientación clara antes CA S1 ( como el año pasado ), pero antes de la presentación , parece difícil imaginar un crecimiento inferior al 60 % este año y probablemente el próximo año . Lo que me llevo de esta presentación es que todavía estamos en el comienzo de la historia después de Jenaro , Ryb los we2 muchacho y Chen. Todavía es una locura. En resumen, no parece al final de nuestras sorpresas con esta caja .

Los buenos oficios .

JayJay


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 May 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN91hzG7Lpk

Un comentario de un chaval en youtube acerca del comentario anterior


----------



## kino_unico (6 May 2014)

Gowex se esta yendo a la mierda?

La verdad me da depresión ver que compre a 26.14 y no hace mas que bajar


----------



## LCIRPM (6 May 2014)

Si lo que está dibujando es un HCH ...... se nos vápabajo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 May 2014)

Os recomiendo que os paséis por rankia y busquéis gowex porque ahí encontraréis toda la información.

No tengo ni idea de por qué la están tirando abajo, y tan abajo, quizás estén preparándola para que entren manos fuertes o no lo se. Pienso que a final de año la veremos en el doble de lo que está hoy, quizás me quede corto. En 2018 no tengo ni idea de lo que valdrá pero quizás esté en 100€ (si no hacen split)


----------



## Chila (7 May 2014)

Pero todo esto ladrillofilo es wishfulthinking...
La realidad es que esta sobrevalorada, aunque tiene un gran futuro por delante.


----------



## Gowhero (8 May 2014)

Yo creo que Gowex está bajando más de lo que debería. Nadie se acuerda ya de que ha subido el objetivo de ciudades de 300 a 600 y, sin embargo, la cotización ha bajado. Este artículo es muy bueno y hablan de ello: 

¿A cuánto ha cerrado la cotización de Gowex hoy? | Invertir Bolsa y Dinero

Dejo también un artículo de otro blog en el que hablan de las bajadas del MAB de estos días:

Lunes negro en el MAB (14 abril 14) | Juan Sainz de los Terreros


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2014)

Estas empresas de baja capitalización, sectores nuevos .... son chicharros en estado puro. Lo racional es estar al margen, o haber salido al romper los SL, pero .... hoy rebota violentamente.
Mejor, no mirar. ;-)


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 May 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pero todo esto ladrillofilo es wishfulthinking...
> La realidad es que esta sobrevalorada, aunque tiene un gran futuro por delante.



Estoy de acuerdo a que en 23-26 euros estuviese sobrevalorada, así a vuelapluma y sin meterme en cálculos de PER ni nada más, pero os recuerdo que cuando estaba a esos precios, e insisto ahí si se veía sobrevalorada teníamos como objetivo 300 ciudades en 2020. A día de hoy está en 18-19€ y tenemos como objetivo 600 ciudades para 2018. A todas luces está infravalorada, y si el mercado descuenta noticias y crecimientos futuros, está claro que está siendo manipulada a la baja. 

No me queda otra que cargar y cargar.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 May 2014)

¡ Go go Gowex !


----------



## AlphaCX (9 May 2014)

Yo metí en 20.90 otro paquetito màs. lastima ya no tener nada para poderlas haber comprado a 17 cuando bajo estos dias...

Hablando de Pers según mis cálculos a dia de hoy 18.91 esta a 
PER 47 resultados 2013
Si aumenta beneficios un 51% este año que creo que lo superarà será 
PER 31

otro 50% en 2015
PER 21

otro 50% en 2016
PER 14

la cosa es que ahora esta en unas 87 ciudades aprox, pongamosle 90 de las cuales cada vez tienen màs ingresos por el aumento de trafico..
Tambien decir que tiene un rendimiento de recursos excelente y que apenas tiene deuda... si el dìa de mañana piden prestado a un interés decente y con eso ganan mucho màs imaginaros el potencial...

90 ciudades 28,87 millones imaginaros si llegan a las 600.
Si el modelo es mejor que otros se terminara por imponer a nivel mundial, aunque sea usando wifis de otras empresas y ellos solo monetizandolo...

creo que crecerà màs en beneficios de ese 50%

Creo que esta barata pero espero que no suba con la euforia anterior.. prefiero que suba poco a poco y vaya dando entrada a precios baratos que creo que ahora los tiene pues hay que mirar de aqui a 3 años y si somos màs fanaticos de aqui a 10 años pues hay proyectos de ciudades inteligentes y en un futuro todo estara conectado.. Los coches que se conducen solos etc. Sin contar la gran importancia d ela información de saber los recorridos de los usuarios paa poder cordinas mejor de manera eficiente todos los transportes.

Disculpar la parrafada )


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 May 2014)

Si algo no sale muy mal, esta empresa en unos años sólo puede crecer y crecer.

Buen análisis así por encima, pero añadir que el tráfico de datos esperado para los próximos años crecerá exponencialmente.


----------



## DONK (9 May 2014)

Que Gowex tenga una caida es lo mas normal del mundo,lleva subiendo sin parar desde que su madre la trajo al mundo y parece que hay gente que se olvida que para convertir las acciones en dinero hay que vender y como es un chicharro es normal que los fondos se deshagan de ella antes de que reviente y eso es lo que han hecho todos ,vender practicamente el 100% de su participacion en esta empresa,seguramente para volver a cargar cuando llegue a los 16,5 con intencion de romper definitivamente los 25-26.
Es una buena empresa,si sigue asi seguramente termine en el Ibex,pero de momento es un chicharro y hay que tener cuidado porque como a una empresa de verdad le de por copiarle el negocio la va a mandar a tomar por culo en dos dias.
Cogerla a 17 euros puede ser una buena opcion a largo plazo,pero el Stop en empresas de tan poca capitalizacion deberia ser obligatorio.


----------



## Jorkomboi (9 May 2014)

Me recordais a Depeche cuando decia lo de "son bajadas sanas", "aprovechad para cargar mas","Esto se va para arribaaa!!!" y bla,bla,bla...

La historia se repite. 

"Todo esto ya ha pasado antes y volverá a pasar."
-Cylon modelo nº6


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 May 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Me recordais a Depeche cuando decia lo de "son bajadas sanas", "aprovechad para cargar mas","Esto se va para arribaaa!!!" y bla,bla,bla...
> 
> La historia se repite.
> 
> ...



Vaya trollaco. Estoy seguro que no has leído ni una centésima parte de lo que yo he leído acerca de gowex, por eso estoy comprado


----------



## AlphaCX (9 May 2014)

El problema de poner stop loss es que los ven y te los barren para sacarte... asique si se ponen stop loss mejor que sean psicologicos...

lo bueno es que el consumo de datos como me corrigieron es exponencial, tambien es un modelo que hace ganar a las compañias de telecomunicaciónes y si funciona lo del w2 evitará el colapso de datos y las empresas en telecomunicaciones no tendran que gastarse millonadas en grandes inversiones.

a Jorkomboi lo que va a hacer la acción yo al menos no lo sè, quizá se vaya a 13e... 
Yo digo que a mi parecer a 20,9 esta a buen precio y por eso compre. Porque la bolsa son expectativas... si sigue asi por 10 años pues se irá a 300 como decia un forero.

Eso nunca se sabe. yo creo que hay un margen bueno pues este año casi seguro que minimo gana un 51% (que yo soy partidario de que este año o al siguiente explotara en beneficios) y alsiguiente seguramnte tambien asique estariamos hablando de PER 21 para beneficios de 2015... que despues deja de aumentar beneficios y los mantiene.. y se pone a Per 10... perderiamos la mitad... Pero creo que eso es bastante improbable...

Inditex que cotiza a PER 25?

cuanto va aumenar el beneficio inditex este año??

Gowex tiene un modelo de negocio que FUNCIONA, Un modelo de negocio que interesa a ayuntamientos, a publicistas, a telecos, a usuarios..
No estamos hablando de un modelo de negocio que puede o no funcionar porque ya està ahi... 
Encima gana màs dinero y le saca màs margen de beneficio cosa muy dificil de hacer... Para mi es impresionante lo que esta haciendo de aumentar el margen.

Lo unico que si me parece extraño es la deuda.. no sè si no sabrian que hacer con màs dinero o si serìa caro el pedir dinero. Quizá estén esperando algún acontecimiento...


----------



## Se vende (10 May 2014)

No digo que sea mala empresa, pero la verdad es que chirría bastante que su presidente se dedique a calentar el valor haciendo este tipo de anuncios:

Pregunta. Vodafone se quedará Ono, y Orange mira a Jazztel. ¿Qué papel tendrá Gowex en este contexto?

Respuesta. Ya hemos recibido varias ofertas de algunos operadores por el 100%, y las hemos descartado porque no son lo que nosotros buscamos. Somos el operador más global, estamos en cuatro continentes y con posibilidad de dar servicio en más de 100 países a través de nuestras compañías aliadas con nosotros.

P. Entonces, ¿Gowex no está en venta?

R. Yo no he dicho eso. Para nosotros, lo importante es el proyecto que se proponga. Si nos permite crecer como queremos, podemos considerar las propuestas. También está la puerta abierta a un socio estratégico si este aporta valor.

Para más inri, un mes antes de publicar resultados dijo que esperaban alcanzar las 300 ciudades o más para 2019, una vez publican los resultados el objetivo son las 600 para 2018. La verdad es que no parece muy serio porque si te das ese objetivo de aquí a 4-5 años es que realmente a día de hoy no hay gran cosa firmada con otras compañias y sin grandes alianzas ese objetivo es inviable, hubiese preferido seguir con las 300 e ir mejorando las previsiones de forma cautelosa que tirarse unos objetivos demasiado ambiciosos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 May 2014)

En cuanto a la respuesta políticamente correcta que da Jenaro, la traducción sería en mi opinión, algo así como creemos que lo que tenemos entre manos va a hacernos multimillonarios y evidentemente no lo vamos a soltar ahora. 

En cuanto a las ciudades, puedes alcanzar las 600 en 2018 si tienes el apoyo, como se sabe, de dos grandes teleoperadoras (no se ha dicho quienes son) pero podemos imaginar. Han fichado recientemente a dos grandes de la publicidad, más Margaret Chen, y así se tiene cubierto Asia, UK y USA. 

Conquistar Europa entera y latinoamérica sería perfecto ya.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 May 2014)

Pues vuelve a dibujar lo que parece el segundo hombro ..... Chungo

Mientras tanto, conecta el metro de Madri. Bueno ¿no?

Gowex ofrecerá WiFi gratis en las principales estaciones de Metro de Madrid - Última hora - MSN Noticas


----------



## Jorkomboi (16 May 2014)




----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 May 2014)

Cogiendo el cuchillo que cae ando. 
Si cae más abajo pues más cogeré


----------



## LCIRPM (21 May 2014)

Pues quien acertara a comprar en pánico el lunes ha pillado un pellizco.

¿Continua formando un HCH? 
¿O es una correción y continuará subiendo?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 May 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues quien acertara a comprar en pánico el lunes ha pillado un pellizco.
> 
> ¿Continua formando un HCH?
> ¿O es una correción y continuará subiendo?



Quiero creer que ha habido cambio de tendencia con la vela alargada Doji, pero creo que debería de pasar de 20 euros con soltura para confirmar ésto. Además hoy acaba de cerrar con +0.82 cuando llegó a estar a +4%. 

No está cerrado el tema de la bajada aún, aunque soy optimista a corto.


----------



## malibux (21 May 2014)

Jojo cómo están trolleando el precio de la acción. Yo voy a estar unos meses sin entrar en modo pánico.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 May 2014)

Cuidado, que hay muchas acciones prestadas y creo que quieren subirla un poco para tirarla abajo otra vez.


----------



## malibux (31 May 2014)

malibux dijo:


> Jojo cómo están trolleando el precio de la acción. Yo voy a estar unos meses sin entrar en modo pánico.



Y siguen trolleando la acción  A ultima hora subiendo más de un 5%


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jun 2014)

Después de verano gowex no la volvemos a ver a estos precios. Pienso que romperá máximos. Tiene que haber algo bien gordo detrás que se guardan de decir. Mucho secretismo y no tenemos datos del We2. Sólo que ha llegado a Madrid y está en pruebas. 

Pienso que hará un x4 mínimo en un par de años


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Jun 2014)

Buy & hold.

Nos leen, pero también les leemos a ellos, yo soy lurker de esos foros:

GOWEX (1591/1593) - Rankia


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2014)

kijoputas estos gugelianos

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/...ogle-prepara-wifi-gratis-mundo-151715512.html

Google está tan interesado en que sus usuarios estén continuamente conectados a Internet usando sus aplicaciones y productos que está ultimando un plan para que todo el mundo se pueda conectar a Internet gratis.

Y no, no se trata de poner gigantescas antenas por las ciudades, ni colocar globos aerostáticos que ofrezcan conexión, ni siquiera va de expandir la red de Google Fiber (que ofrece conexiones de hasta 1.000 megas para los que lo contraten).

La estrategia es mucho más sencilla. Consiste en ofrecer routers de alta calidad y una muy buena conexión a pequeñas y medianas empresas para que ofrezcan a sus clientes Internet gratis. Por ejemplo, en cafés, gimnasios o bibliotecas.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Jun 2014)

Home | we2.com

Proyectazo el we2 de gowex. 
En cuanto sepamos datos de cómo evoluciona el implante de la tecnología we2 vamos a flipar.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Jun 2014)

A ver esa alianza con Cisco....


----------



## roberGy (20 Jun 2014)

http://www.bolsamania.com/accion/LET-S-GOWEX-graf3-ES0158252033-55/ficha-cotizacion.html


a ver si seguimos con buenas noticias, ayer subidita del 10% con gran volumen y hoy seguimos hacia arrib


----------



## wililon (1 Jul 2014)

vaya fiesta hoy no?
Gowex se hunde un 25% por culpa de un informe falso desde Estados Unidos


----------



## eolico (1 Jul 2014)

Falso o no, ni idea.

El informe:


Scribd


----------



## wililon (1 Jul 2014)

eolico dijo:


> Falso o no, ni idea.
> 
> El informe:
> 
> ...



Supersensacionalista el informe, tiene toda la pinta de ser un truño, pero he de decir que no tengo ni puta idea de quienes son y queda la duda.


----------



## kino_unico (1 Jul 2014)

Corrijo va por un -35%


----------



## wililon (1 Jul 2014)

kino_unico dijo:


> Corrijo va por un -35%



realmente está en 11,85 parada. He lanzado una orden de compra pero no se ejecuta.

Edito: Gotham City Research, si el nombre es hasta de coña

Parece una inocentada


----------



## Chila (1 Jul 2014)

Yo al informe lo veo de todo menos truño.


----------



## wililon (1 Jul 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo al informe lo veo de todo menos truño.



es cuanto menos poco serio en las formas. parece de antena 3 en una página hecha con wordpress, venga...


----------



## wililon (1 Jul 2014)

parece que rebota


----------



## roberGy (1 Jul 2014)

yo 20 acciones mas y porque no puedo meter mas, o todo o nada llevo acciones a 20 euros cada una. el informe parece un truñazo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2014)

Alberto Iturralde sobre Lets Gowex en Mercado Abierto de Capital Radio 01-07-2014 en mp3 (01/07 a las 15:54:20) 05:52 3273876 - iVoox


----------



## roberGy (1 Jul 2014)

el comentario de radio situa la accion en 5.5 que es cuando empezo el supuesto mvto especulativo


----------



## vicius23 (1 Jul 2014)

Cuando todo el mundo compra...


----------



## Satori (1 Jul 2014)

acaban de darlo en la tele, lo del informe fantasma y el desplome de cotización.


----------



## klon (1 Jul 2014)

El informe será una trola o no, pero el caso es que Quindell aun no ha recuperado nada su valor..... 

Cuando el rio suena.......


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Jul 2014)

Debacle bursátil en Gowex: un informe asegura que la empresa vale cero euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## malibux (2 Jul 2014)

Jojo menudo festival ayer. Ciertamente es sospechoso el informe que hace la tal Gotham, más aún con lo extremo de sus declaraciones. Hoy en principio Gowex hará la réplica, ahí se verá si devuelven la confianza o acaban de hundirse.


----------



## tejoncio (2 Jul 2014)

parece que sigue bajando...


----------



## WillyWonka (2 Jul 2014)

Alguien sabe el modelo de Negocio de esta empresa? Yo no lo entiendo


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 Jul 2014)

Ya lo hicieron en Quindell y Herbalife. La única forma de combatir esto es que entren inversores potentes a largo.

En la 1ª empresa Fidelity duplicó su participación, aunque aún no ha recuperado niveles previos al ataque. En Herbalife, el inversor activista Carl Icahn entró tras el ataque impulsando su cotización.


----------



## OberOst (2 Jul 2014)

6,85 y bajando


----------



## Sancho Panza (2 Jul 2014)

*Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del ‘informe Gotham’*

Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del


Lo pienso desde hace años...
Yo no he necesitado ese informe para darme cuenta que tras esa empresa no hay (casi) nada.

Pretender dar cobertura Wi-Fi como conexión a internet, y de forma alternativa a las redes 3G/4G, y a los *DSL/Cable/Fibra... es cuando menos... un esperpento.

No digo que una empresa así pueda tener algunos ingresos recurrentes (dando servicios por medio de kioskos, comercios, cafeterías, etc), pero me parece increíble que llegara a tener ese valor de cotización en bolsa.


----------



## Peter Parker (2 Jul 2014)

marca ejjjjpaña hip!!!


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Jul 2014)

Chicharrazo como la empresa del catalán ése que hace poco compró Telefónica. Por cierto, que a lo mejor hubiera comprado también ésta si no hubiera salido el informe. Visto lo visto...


----------



## CampingGaz (2 Jul 2014)

*gow-que, que es eso?*


----------



## Malvender (2 Jul 2014)

Este pobre se ha arruinado entre ayer y hoy por entrar con todo sus ahorros en el chicharro en cuestión


Cuenta del usuario Bloodroyal


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> *Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del ‘informe Gotham’*
> 
> Desmontando a Gowex: 7 hechos demoledores del
> 
> ...



Podría valer mucho más de 2000 millones €. A día de hoy 91 ciudades e ingresos 180 millones en 2013. Para 2018 600 ciudades en 4 continentes. We2 patentado: inventazo, recomiendo buscar


----------



## wililon (3 Jul 2014)

Suspendida cotización


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Jul 2014)

Se espera HR en breve.


----------



## wililon (3 Jul 2014)

http://www.bolsasymercados.es/mab/documentos/Avisos/2014/07/MAB_Aviso_20140703.pdf
BOLSAS Y MERCADOS ESPAÑOLES, 
SISTEMAS DE NEGOCIACIÓN, S.A. 





MERCADO ALTERNATIVO BURSÁTIL 

AVISO 

SUSPENSIÓN DE LA CONTRATACIÓN DE LAS ACCIONES DE 
LET´S GOWEX, S.A. 


En ejercicio de las funciones señaladas en los artículos 5.3 y 18 del 
Reglamento General del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil así como en el apartado Quinto 
de la Circular 9/2010, el Consejo de Administración del MAB ha decidido suspender la 
contratación de las acciones de LET´S GOWEX, S.A., (GOW), con código ISIN 
ES0158252033 en tanto la compañía responda al requerimiento del MAB en el que se 
le exige que concrete del modo más detallado posible el plan de actuaciones que 
considere preciso definir en relación con las informaciones contenidas en el informe de 
Gotham City Research LLC., señalando los correspondientes alcance y plazo de cada 
una de ellas. La compañía deberá hacer público el mencionado plan a la mayor 
brevedad y en todo caso, antes de la apertura de la sesión del viernes 4 de julio. 

Lo que se pone en conocimiento del público en general a los efectos 
procedentes. 


Madrid, 3 de julio de 2014 


EL DIRECTOR GERENTE


----------



## gabrielo (3 Jul 2014)

a muchos incautos les an dado muchisima vaselina en el ojete haciendoles creer que no era un chicharro era una boa coctructora lo que entro por ojete.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Jul 2014)

Malvender dijo:


> Este pobre se ha arruinado entre ayer y hoy por entrar con todo sus ahorros en el chicharro en cuestión
> 
> 
> Cuenta del usuario Bloodroyal



Estoy leyendo uno de sus comentarios:



> Me gustaría creerte. Pensar en perder 11000 € así a lo pijo pues me ha dejado como aturdido. Además nadie dice nada, nadie declara nada, y nose sabe de HR alguno...



Joder, este lumbreras tenía más de 20.000 euros metidos únicamente en un chicharro como Gowex.

Espero al menos que su error sirva como mal ejemplo: JAMÁS TENER TANTO DINERO TANTO TIEMPO EN UN CHICHARRO. Los chicharros están para lo que están: entrar, triunfar y salir pitando. Aunque siga subiendo al día siguiente: hay que decir basta cuando se cumplen los objetivos iniciales.

Si se quiere dejar un dinero un tiempo casi ilimitdo y ver cómo te va generando beneficios, hay que coger algún _blue-chip_ (Telefónica, Santander, Bbva, etc.), no un chicharro como GOWEX o alguno de los otros muchos que hay.

De momento, lo mejor que puede hacer es cambiarse su nick por "Anal Bloodroyal" :8: ::

Pero como ya he dicho en otro hilo, quizás sea buen momento para entrar si el informe que van a presentar como contramedida es convincente. Hay que tener cojones, claro... aunque hay posibilidades (pocas) de seguir chicharreando.


----------



## Malvender (3 Jul 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Estoy leyendo uno de sus comentarios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí como los que entraron en terra a 40 euros (había subido hasta 163) diciendo que ese precio era un chollo.
Acabaron vendiendo a 3 euros en la opa de exclusión


----------



## gabrielo (3 Jul 2014)

Malvender dijo:


> Sí como los que entraron en terra a 40 euros (había subido hasta 163) diciendo que ese precio era un chollo.
> Acabaron vendiendo a 3 euros en la opa de exclusión



5,45 fue el precio de la opa de exclusion negocio redondo timofonica sacandola a mas de 11 euros un año antes y cuando toco suelo en 4 euros y empezaba a subir timofonica lanzo la opa de exclusion esa yo tenia cerca de 1 millon de pts a una media de 7 y vendi a 5,38. 

habia comprado a 16,73 y 4,08 total perdi unas 300000 pts


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Jul 2014)

Los chicharros los carga el diablo...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Jul 2014)

Malvender dijo:


> Sí como los que entraron en terra a 40 euros (había subido hasta 163) diciendo que ese precio era un chollo.
> Acabaron vendiendo a 3 euros en la opa de exclusión



Desde luego, yo ahí no metería ni la churra de Chusto ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

Desde luego, me hace gracia toda la gente que se acerca a hablar después de ver caídas. He de decir que sólo dos personas que yo sepa veían el desplome de gowex, una es Zparo y la otra es Marc Ribes. Ahora bien, no he visto nadie que se haya puesto corto aún y lo haya demostrado, jugosas ganancias aquel que lo haya hecho.

Yo no doy por muerta a gowex, y he realizado y ahora soy consciente de que la empresa sí estaba en modo burbuja, adelantando mucho los futuros crecimientos, pero, añado que esto no se ha acabado, y que creo que veremos un buen rebote una vez se restablezca la cotización, y es más, pienso que superará máximos, y adelanto que llegará al Ibex. No me atrevo a decir cuando, pero supongo que para 2017-2018. Aquí queda escrito. 

En mi opinión, todas las manos débiles están fuera, y ésta es la mayor barrida de stops y de gacelas que nunca he visto.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Jul 2014)

Serie histórica de la cotización:


----------



## moncton (3 Jul 2014)

perdon por meterme en donde no me mandan, pero eso del wifi gratis en ciudades no es medio blufff?

No se, yo en inglaterra tengo internet contratado con BT y cedo 1 mb de mi conexion para la red BT fon a cambio de poder conectarme a la wifi de otros usuarios

En total tengo 5 millones de hot spots en todo el mundo, aqui el mapa

Fon - Find Fon Hotspots Worldwide

Y estos de Gowex quieren competir? Con que modelo de negocio? quien ponia la infraestructura?

Porque ya puestos a buscar wifi gratis, cualquier starbucks me vale....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

moncton dijo:


> perdon por meterme en donde no me mandan, pero eso del wifi gratis en ciudades no es medio blufff?
> 
> No se, yo en inglaterra tengo internet contratado con BT y cedo 1 mb de mi conexion para la red BT fon a cambio de poder conectarme a la wifi de otros usuarios
> 
> ...



tienen varias vertientes de negocio.
Por ejemplo, en Niza, ya hay parquímetros funcionando inteligentes, que a la vez son hotspots. 

Si quieres wifi, es gratis, seas o no seas de fon o de ono, o extranjero. Si tienes un dispositivo, tienes wifi gratis. Si quieres más velocidad, contrata una tarifa a parte.

WE2 Home | we2.com Imagina ir por la calle con la app we2, y que una zapatería, un restaurante, o cualquier negocio a nivel de la calle te ofrezca wifi gratis, simplemente a cambio de publicidad tipo descuentos en esa tienda, o simplemente publicidad. Imagina estar en un restaurante, poder hablar con la gente que haya dentro a través de la app, con wifi gratis, sólo a cambio de publicidad, puedes elegir qué tipo de publicidad te interesa. También en hogares. Sin registrarte en cada tienda a la que vayas etc, tan sólo a través de una app.

Bien, esto ya está implantado en NY, y en fase de patentado. Implantandose actualmente en madrid.

Bien, wifi máquina persona, máquina máquina. Ciudades inteligentes, acuerdo recién firmado con Cisco. No se mucho acerca de esto.

En gowex se monetiza cada conexión de wifi, mediante publicidad.

Actualmente en 90 ciudades generaron 180millones €(si se demuestran las cuentas), previsión de 600 para 2018. Creo que leí que para 2020 piensan que un 20% de la población mundial estará conectada con gowex.

Es un bluff?? No lo se, lo que yo creo que es, es una barrida de gacelas antológica, porque el potencial que yo le veo es brutal.


----------



## Adicto (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> tienen varias vertientes de negocio.
> Por ejemplo, en Niza, ya hay parquímetros funcionando inteligentes, que a la vez son hotspots.
> 
> Si quieres wifi, es gratis, seas o no seas de fon o de ono, o extranjero. Si tienes un dispositivo, tienes wifi gratis. Si quieres más velocidad, contrata una tarifa a parte.
> ...



¿Dónde está la potencialidad? Yo ya tengo una conexión 3g que no llego a agotar ¿para qué quiero una wifi por la calle?
Y cada año los datos que te dan son mayores por el mismo precio.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

El potencial se haya en estudios que dicen de la necesidad que tienen los usuarios de mayor velocidad y muchos más aparatos y sobre todo mayor tráfico de datos (crecimiento exponencial los próximos años). El wifi es gratis, y la idea es que haya wifi por toda la ciudad (casas tiendas restaurantes cafeterías) a cambio de publicidad


----------



## elKaiser (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> tienen varias vertientes de negocio.
> Por ejemplo, en Niza, ya hay parquímetros funcionando inteligentes, que a la vez son hotspots.
> 
> Si quieres wifi, es gratis, seas o no seas de fon o de ono, o extranjero. Si tienes un dispositivo, tienes wifi gratis. Si quieres más velocidad, contrata una tarifa a parte.
> ...



Bueno, más o menos lo que le contó en el año 2000 Villalonga al Sr. Emilio Ibarra, para que suscribiese la ampliación de capital de Terra a 60 €/título.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

análisis sesudo el tuyo. igualito. siguiente?


----------



## japiluser (3 Jul 2014)

Evidentemente es una mina por explotar,,,, como en su día lo fue terra y astroc !


----------



## Malvender (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Desde luego, me hace gracia toda la gente que se acerca a hablar después de ver caídas. He de decir que sólo dos personas que yo sepa veían el desplome de gowex, una es Zparo y la otra es Marc Ribes. Ahora bien, no he visto nadie que se haya puesto corto aún y lo haya demostrado, jugosas ganancias aquel que lo haya hecho.
> 
> Yo no doy por muerta a gowex, y he realizado y ahora soy consciente de que la empresa sí estaba en modo burbuja, adelantando mucho los futuros crecimientos, pero, añado que esto no se ha acabado, y que creo que veremos un buen rebote una vez se restablezca la cotización, y es más, pienso que superará máximos, y adelanto que llegará al Ibex. No me atrevo a decir cuando, pero supongo que para 2017-2018. Aquí queda escrito.
> 
> En mi opinión, todas las manos débiles están fuera, y ésta es la mayor barrida de stops y de gacelas que nunca he visto.



Yo te apuesto todo lo contrario...en un par de años esa empresa ya no existirá.

Se nota que estás pillado


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2014)

okay pues te aconsejo que pongas tu dinero donde está tu boca. Ganarás dinerito


----------



## japiluser (3 Jul 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Los chicharros los carga el diablo...



Pero nos los venden los acólitos de dios!


----------



## Malvender (3 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> okay pues te aconsejo que pongas tu dinero donde está tu boca. Ganarás dinerito



En ello estoy 

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 20:58 ----------

En breve tendremos una nueva plataforma de afectados para que "el Estado les reponga lo suyo y tal" porque la CNMV es muy malota y ellos pensaban que compraban acciones de una empresa solvente .....y tal

Ya tienen el logo diseñado:







Eso sí los que se forraron con el chicharro seguro que no montan otra plataforma para repartir..


----------



## moncton (4 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El potencial se haya en estudios que dicen de la necesidad que tienen los usuarios de mayor velocidad y muchos más aparatos y sobre todo mayor tráfico de datos (crecimiento exponencial los próximos años). El wifi es gratis, y la idea es que haya wifi por toda la ciudad (casas tiendas restaurantes cafeterías) a cambio de publicidad



Ya, pero yo tengo 3G con tarifa plana de datos y me sobra. La operadora esta intentanto meterme 4G y de momento le digo que nanay porque no necesito ir viendo una peli en HD en el telefono por la calle y me quieren cobrar un potosi

Lo unico cuando viajo al extranjero que como el roaming the datos es una sableada lo tengo desactivado. Ahi si que me interesaria una conexion wifi gratis para leer los correos por la calle. Por el momento los tengo que leer en el hotel o meterme en un starbucks

Por cierto que en USA casi todos los bares, retaurantes, cafeterias, etc ofrecen banda ancha gratis a sus clientes

No se, francamente me parece un mercado muy nicho de momento

Por cierto, alquien de aqui ha probado el servicio?


----------



## vicius23 (4 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El potencial se haya en estudios que dicen de la necesidad que tienen los usuarios de mayor velocidad y muchos más aparatos y sobre todo mayor tráfico de datos (crecimiento exponencial los próximos años). El wifi es gratis, y la idea es que haya wifi por toda la ciudad (casas tiendas restaurantes cafeterías) a cambio de publicidad



De alguien que no sabe distinguir entre "haya" y "halla" no se puede esperar mucho. Se te ve bien encerradito en el valor y lo del crecimiento para 2017... mejor ni lo comento.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Jul 2014)

Bravo, tenemos un intelectual detectando faltas de ortografía por los foros. Ahora ya dormiré más tranquilo. Ah y además es experto en bolsa.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Bravo, tenemos un intelectual detectando faltas de ortografía por los foros. Ahora ya dormiré más tranquilo. Ah y además es experto en bolsa.



Es que aquí miramos y examinamos todo con lupa e incluso con microscopio láser 8:

Y no me refiero sólo a los mensajes...


----------



## maragold (4 Jul 2014)

Estamos ante la Pescanova tecnológica?!?!... ienso:

Asinver denuncia a Gowex a la Fiscala del Estado por falsear informacin y cuentas

La Asociación Europea de Inversores Profesionales (Asinver) ha presentado una denuncia ante la Fiscalía General del Estado contra la empresa Gowex a la que acusa de haber cometido los delitos de falseamiento de información económica financiera, falseamiento de cuentas anuales y uso de información relevante.

Europa Press
Viernes, 4 de Julio de 2014 - 12:37 h.

La denuncia se extiende al presidente y consejero delegado de la compañía, Jenaro García, a M&B Auditores, a Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) y al asesor registrado EY.

Gowex, que cotiza en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB), se encuentra suspendida de negociación desde ayer después de conocerse un informe de Gotham City Research en el que se deprecia el valor de sus acciones a 0 euros y se afirma que el 90% de los ingresos reportados "no existe".

RECOMPRA DE ACCIONES PARA AUTOCARTERA

A lo largo de seis folios, Asinver recuerda el pasado 27 de junio, días antes de conocerse las conclusiones del informe de Gotham City Research, la junta de accionista de Gowex aprobó recomprar hasta 7,1 millones de acciones para autocartera, lo que supone un 10% de su capital.

El martes 1 de junio comenzó la crisis de la compañía, que, según Asinver, "se ha limitado" a ratificar sus cuentas. "Los inversores no esperan que Gowex se ratifique en sus cuentas, sino que responda de modo fehaciente y razonando las graves acusaciones de fraude que Gothan City Research ha vertido sobre la empresa", explica la denuncia.

Tras analizar lo ocurrido, Asinver afirma que han aparecido indicios según los cuales los administradores de Gowex, "con la connivencia del auditor y del asesor registrado", valiéndose de información reflejada en las cuentas anuales, así como en otros documentos e informes económico-financieros y que "no se ajustaban a la realidad", habrían proporcionado públicamente una imagen "irreal" de su situación.

La asociación denuncia a Bolsas y Mercados Españoles por ser el encargado de supervisar la situación de Gowex y a E&Y por ser el responsable de "revisar la información presentada por la compañía y ayudar a que cumplan los requisitos de transparencia".

También denuncia a Jenaro García, por ser el presidente y consejero delegado, y a la firma M&B Auditores por auditar las cuentas de Gowex. Respecto a esta compañía, Asinver apunta que "existen dudas razonables" sobre su capacidad como auditora de una empresa del tamaño de Gowex, con un valor de mercado superior a 1.000 millones de euros.

DAÑO PARA REGULADORES E INVERSORES

Asinver señala que las pérdidas que se han producido entre los días 1 y 2 de julio alcanzan los 868 millones de euros "con alcance nacional no solamente hacia miles de pequeños inversores de modo directo, sino que el daño se extiende a otras compañías del Sistema Multinateral de Negociación sobre las que se extiende la duda sobre la veracidad de sus cuentas".

Desde su punto de vista, el alcance de lo sucedido "se extiende incluso a la propia reputación de los reguladores españoles y a la credibilidad de su actividad supervisora, dañando gravemente la credibilidad de dichos organismos y con ello la reputación y buen nombre de la legítima actividad inversora".

Asinver insiste en que, con la suspensión de la cotización de los títulos de Gowex, "miles de inversores" han quedado "cautivos" y ahora se ven "sometidos" a una situación "de intolerable desinformación y falta de transparencia y simetría de mercado".

DELITOS SOCIETARIO Y DE MERCADO

Por todo ello, la asociación considera que en este caso concurren delitos societarios y relativos al mercado y a los consumidores. En concreto, cita un delito de falseamiento de información económico-financiera en lo que se refiere a la utilización y reproducción de la referida información.

También hace alusión a un delito de uso de información relevante, de estafa en relación con la información económica positiva de Gowex proporcionada por los denunciados desde sus puestos de consejeros o de altos directivos de la entidad, un delito continuado de falsedad en documento mercantil por al emisión "continuada, sistemática y planificada de facturas falsas y un delito societario.


----------



## Adicto (4 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El potencial se haya en estudios que dicen de la necesidad que tienen los usuarios de mayor velocidad y muchos más aparatos y sobre todo mayor tráfico de datos (crecimiento exponencial los próximos años). El wifi es gratis, y la idea es que haya wifi por toda la ciudad (casas tiendas restaurantes cafeterías) a cambio de publicidad



Yo consumo menos datos ahora que hace 14 años.
Y el grueso del consumo lo constituyen las descargas y los vídeos. Yo no voy a a irme a una calle a ver Juego de Tronos o a descargarme programas teniendo wifi en casa.

El wifi gratis lo puede proporcionar las operadoras de la noche a la mañana si quisieran simplemente por ser su cliente. Y el kit de la cuestión no es wifi gratis, es wifi disponible desde cualquier punto aunque te estés moviendo, yo a la calle no salgo para tener wifi.


----------



## Incitatus (4 Jul 2014)

Gowex era el nuevo paradigma :rolleye:::


----------



## Alami (4 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-bolsa-y-a-ernst-and-young.html#post11929994


----------



## woxbeam (6 Jul 2014)

Solicita concurso de acreedores voluntario - El máximo responsable de Gowex dimite tras reconocer que las cuentas de la empresa son falsas


----------



## mpbk (6 Jul 2014)

Malvender dijo:


> Este pobre se ha arruinado entre ayer y hoy por entrar con todo sus ahorros en el chicharro en cuestión
> 
> 
> Cuenta del usuario Bloodroyal



eso no es nada, yo he palmado 400000€ en ladrillo. o he dejado de ganar si mejor suena.



y no recuperarán nunca más, dentro de 40 años via inflación, no ganancia.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Es un bluff?? No lo se, lo que yo creo que es, es una barrida de gacelas antológica




Pues yo creo que es una matanza de pardillos historica. ienso:


----------



## Algas (6 Jul 2014)

Y aquí nadie va a la cárcel.

Si hay alguna empresa decente en el MAB, se va a ver arrastrada por esto, ya que aquí mentir y estafar sale gratis (a alguien sobornarán supongo).

Mientras tanto más empresas destruídas y más desempleo.

Nos hundimos.:vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Malvender (6 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Desde luego, me hace gracia toda la gente que se acerca a hablar después de ver caídas. He de decir que sólo dos personas que yo sepa veían el desplome de gowex, una es Zparo y la otra es Marc Ribes. Ahora bien, no he visto nadie que se haya puesto corto aún y lo haya demostrado, jugosas ganancias aquel que lo haya hecho.
> 
> Yo no doy por muerta a gowex, y he realizado y ahora soy consciente de que la empresa sí estaba en modo burbuja, adelantando mucho los futuros crecimientos, pero, añado que esto no se ha acabado, *y que creo que veremos un buen rebote una vez se restablezca la cotización, y es más, pienso que superará máximos, y adelanto que llegará al Ibex*. No me atrevo a decir cuando, pero supongo que para 2017-2018._* Aquí queda escrito*_.
> .



Ladrillofilo, espero en ascuas la apertura para ver si tenias razón en tus predicciones y cuando nos descalificabas a los demás simplemente por decir lo que finalmente se ha demostrado.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Jul 2014)

Recojo mi owned antológico que me servirá para aprender. No más empresas españolas. Nunca más.

Por cierto malvender, creo que no he descalificado a nadie. 

Espero que se tomen medidas y vaya gente a la cárcel, y que nos sirva a todos para dudar no sólo de cualquier empresa española, sino de las autoridades que las regulan y deben de llevar un control.


----------



## Bubble Boy (6 Jul 2014)

Pongamos un poco de música, para desdramatizar;

[YOUTUBE]cfGTm_viXPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvender (6 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Recojo mi owned antológico que me servirá para aprender. No más empresas españolas. Nunca más.
> 
> Por cierto malvender, creo que no he descalificado a nadie.
> 
> Espero que se tomen medidas y vaya gente a la cárcel, y que nos sirva a todos para dudar no sólo de cualquier empresa española, sino de las autoridades que las regulan y deben de llevar un control.



No te engañes Ladrllofilo, las autoridades se limitan a comprobar que las cuentas están debidamente auditadas y las de gowex lo estaban. 
Por otra parte hay mucha gente que se ha forrado con gowex

Que os sirva de lección. Si entrais a especular en chicharros JAMAS lo hagais sin un stop loss

Lamento tus pérdidas y las de los demás


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo es cierto que ha habido un inmenso barrido de stops, y tambièn muchas gacelas han salido corriendo, pero eso no significa que los institucionales vayan a volver en cuanto las noticias mejoren un poco. Acciones sin apoyo de manos fuertes, jamàs lograràn grandes subidas.
Y tomando en cuenta que este foro es un buen medidor del número de gacelas que siguen dentro + número de gacelas que pretenden comprar ahora (o ha comprado durante el desplome), existe un riesgo demasiado alto de que si la cotizaciòn se recupere un 10%, luego este seguramente volverà a bajar (dead cat bouncing), siendo este su tendencia natural hasta que se limpien de gacelas, solo entonces subirà. Esto ocurrirà cuando cualquier hilo sobre gowex quede enterrado en lo màs profundo de las entrañas de este foro.
Si al final resulta que Gowex falsifica sus cuentas, CORRED INSENSATOS.

Mientras tanto, disfruten lo invertido.


----------



## vicius23 (6 Jul 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ladrillófilo es cierto que ha habido un inmenso barrido de stops, y tambièn muchas gacelas han salido corriendo, pero eso no significa que los institucionales vayan a volver en cuanto las noticias mejoren un poco. Acciones sin apoyo de manos fuertes, jamàs lograràn grandes subidas.
> Y tomando en cuenta que este foro es un buen medidor del número de gacelas que siguen dentro + número de gacelas que pretenden comprar ahora (o ha comprado durante el desplome), existe un riesgo demasiado alto de que si la cotizaciòn se recupere un 10%, luego este seguramente volverà a bajar (dead cat bouncing), siendo este su tendencia natural hasta que se limpien de gacelas, solo entonces subirà. Esto ocurrirà cuando cualquier hilo sobre gowex quede enterrado en lo màs profundo de las entrañas de este foro.
> Si al final resulta que Gowex falsifica sus cuentas, CORRED INSENSATOS.
> 
> Mientras tanto, disfruten lo invertido.



Acabas de salir del coma?


----------



## Bangbang (6 Jul 2014)

jdnec_wow dijo:


> ladrillófilo es cierto que ha habido un inmenso barrido de stops, y tambièn muchas gacelas han salido corriendo, pero eso no significa que los institucionales vayan a volver en cuanto las noticias mejoren un poco. Acciones sin apoyo de manos fuertes, jamàs lograràn grandes subidas.
> Y tomando en cuenta que este foro es un buen medidor del número de gacelas que siguen dentro + número de gacelas que pretenden comprar ahora (o ha comprado durante el desplome), existe un riesgo demasiado alto de que si la cotizaciòn se recupere un 10%, luego este seguramente volverà a bajar (dead cat bouncing), siendo este su tendencia natural hasta que se limpien de gacelas, solo entonces subirà. Esto ocurrirà cuando cualquier hilo sobre gowex quede enterrado en lo màs profundo de las entrañas de este foro.
> Si al final resulta que gowex falsifica sus cuentas, corred insensatos.
> 
> Mientras tanto, disfruten lo invertido.



:: amazing


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ladrillófilo es cierto que ha habido un inmenso barrido de stops, y tambièn muchas gacelas han salido corriendo, pero eso no significa que los institucionales vayan a volver en cuanto las noticias mejoren un poco. Acciones sin apoyo de manos fuertes, jamàs lograràn grandes subidas.
> Y tomando en cuenta que este foro es un buen medidor del número de gacelas que siguen dentro + número de gacelas que pretenden comprar ahora (o ha comprado durante el desplome), existe un riesgo demasiado alto de que si la cotizaciòn se recupere un 10%, luego este seguramente volverà a bajar (dead cat bouncing), siendo este su tendencia natural hasta que se limpien de gacelas, solo entonces subirà. Esto ocurrirà cuando cualquier hilo sobre gowex quede enterrado en lo màs profundo de las entrañas de este foro.
> Si al final resulta que Gowex falsifica sus cuentas, CORRED INSENSATOS.
> 
> Mientras tanto, disfruten lo invertido.




Entonces, aguanto ahí hasta que suba??


----------



## arturo (6 Jul 2014)

SanStalin dijo:


> Entonces, aguanto ahí hasta que suba??



San Stalin, lo entiendo. Se fuerte. Mañana te llamo. Un abrazo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Jul 2014)

SanStalin dijo:


> Entonces, aguanto ahí hasta que suba??



No, me refería a que teneis que vender ya y que si pensais entrar, no lo hagais en el corto plazo ni de coña, y si las cuentas son en realidad falsas, no se os ocurra entrar, huid.
Hace unas horas se confirmado la falsedad de las cuentas, y la compañia ha solicitado concurso de acreedores, en otras palabras, el valor de sus acciones se van a pique.

Mientras tanto (es decir mientras su cotizaciòn estè suspendida), disfruten lo invertido.

Si yo fuera accionista, estaría atento a cuando se reanude su cotización(si es que lo hace) y meter una orden de venta a mercado de.todas mis acciones. 
En otras palabras, tonto el último.


----------



## RuiKi84 (6 Jul 2014)

Malvender dijo:


> Ladrillofilo, espero en ascuas la apertura para ver si tenias razón en tus predicciones y cuando nos descalificabas a los demás simplemente por decir lo que finalmente se ha demostrado.



No es necesario subrayar ahora los comentarios pasados de inversores y/o foreros(no creo que sea de buen gusto), primero porque Gowex ha sido un gran timo para pequeños inversores de este pais y segundo porque ninguno de esos pequeños inversores tienen la culpa de que Jenaro Garcia y su equipo falsificaran las cuentas de una forma tan escandalosa. 

Por desgracia lo unico claro para los afectados ahora es que el valor de la empresa es 0.

Esto es algo que sucede en bolsa, y volverá a repetirse en España y en cualquier parte del mundo, todos tenemos en mente casos similares como Pescanova o Lehman Brothers. 

Animo a todos los afectados, pensar que esto solo es dinero.


----------



## InsiderFX (6 Jul 2014)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No, me refería a que teneis que vender ya y que si pensais entrar, no lo hagais en el corto plazo ni de coña, y si las cuentas son en realidad falsas, no se os ocurra entrar, huid.
> Hace unas horas se confirmado la falsedad de las cuentas, y la compañia ha solicitado concurso de acreedores, en otras palabras, el valor de sus acciones se van a pique.
> 
> Mientras tanto (es decir mientras su cotizaciòn estè suspendida), disfruten lo invertido.
> ...



Creo que es un plan bastante ingenuo. Suponiendo que vuelva a cotizar, que lo dudamos todos, ya mismo la subasta de apertura será al estilo Bankia el día que salieron a cotizar las nuevas acciones del canje de preferentistas y estructurados, cuando se diluyó el accionariado un ~9X%, y eso fue un puto caos, la oferta sobrepasando a la demanda algo así como 40a1 o 50a1. Vamos que el 0.01, siempre suponiendo que vuelva a cotizar, es inevitable. Casi hasta mejor no vender, van a costar más las comisiones de venta que lo que obtengas por liquidar ::


----------



## trusk (6 Jul 2014)

Gotham tenia razón, las acciones de Gowex (desgraciadamente) valen 0. Ellos desde el extranjero lo saben y lo publican. Aqui en España los que tenian que controlar esto siguen con sus sobres y sus mariscadas, pais.

Gowex esta en concurso y sus acciones quizá no vuelvan a cotizar, de momento suspendidas indefinidamente, que parece por los ultimos mensajes de hoy mismo que no todos lo saben.


----------



## fyahball (6 Jul 2014)

me da que mañana el MAB va a vivir un día de pánico y que el ibex también va a pillar 8::rolleye:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Jul 2014)

fyahball dijo:


> me da que mañana el MAB va a vivir un día de pánico y que el ibex también va a pillar 8::rolleye:



Opino lo mismo, habrà que ver como se lo toman los inversores internacionales, pero desde luego lo ocurrido resta credibilidad a la recuperaciòn de la economìa española, sobretodo si tenemos en cuenta que hace no mucho Rajoy puso de ejemplo a seguir a Gowex, como modelo de compañía a imitar por el resto de compañias.

La pròxima semana veremos sangrìas en el IBEX


----------



## Zetaperro (6 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Pienso que es una corrección "sana". Si observas el crecimiento que lleva no es normal.
> 
> Si miras los fundamentales yo creo que puede multiplicarse por 30 en los próximos 5 años (datos dichos al tuntún, sin calcular)



Jojo que grande


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Jul 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Creo que es un plan bastante ingenuo. Suponiendo que vuelva a cotizar, que lo dudamos todos, ya mismo la subasta de apertura será al estilo Bankia el día que salieron a cotizar las nuevas acciones del canje de preferentistas y estructurados, cuando se diluyó el accionariado un ~9X%, y eso fue un puto caos, la oferta sobrepasando a la demanda algo así como 40a1 o 50a1. Vamos que el 0.01, siempre suponiendo que vuelva a cotizar, es inevitable. Casi hasta mejor no vender, van a costar más las comisiones de venta que lo que obtengas por liquidar ::



Solo lo decía en el caso aunque remoto de que gowex fuese adquirida por una tercera empresa o màs remoto aùn, de que fuese nacionalizada.

Normalmente si se restructura la deuda o se acepte una quita, es posible que a alguna empresa le interese adquirir Gowex.


----------



## Chila (7 Jul 2014)

Stop loss en chicharros.
Con el habriais salvado una parte importante de vuestro capital.
Y alejar los wishfullthinking del coco, por dios.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Jul 2014)

Yo estaba de broma eh? No quiero pillar fama de "luser". :no:

Mis euros solo los invierto en latunes.


----------



## kerberos (7 Jul 2014)

Podemos confirmar ya entonces el PWNED de Gowex, no? ::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Pienso que es una corrección "sana". Si observas el crecimiento que lleva no es normal.
> 
> Si miras los fundamentales yo creo que puede multiplicarse por 30 en los próximos 5 años (datos dichos al tuntún, sin calcular)



::::::

Madre de diossssss...

Calcule, calcule... que seguro que le viene bien.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2014 at 11:52 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Solo lo decía en el caso aunque remoto de que gowex fuese adquirida por una tercera empresa o màs remoto aùn, de que fuese nacionalizada.
> 
> Normalmente si se restructura la deuda o se acepte una quita, es posible que a alguna empresa le interese adquirir Gowex.



Recordemos lo que sucedió con Terra hace ya una década aproximadamente: lo que se ofreció a los accionistas finales por acción, después de la fusión con Telefónica (que fue tratada no cmo una fusión en sí, sino como una OPA de exclusión) no valía ni el papel de la impresora sobre el que imprimir el e-mail de la comunicación.

Mal momento para estar en el MAB. Buen momento para estar en los_ blue-chips_.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (9 Jul 2014)

Hay que leer el informe de Gotham. Es buenisimo, chapeau, ni Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Africano (9 Jul 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Vaya trollaco. Estoy seguro que no has leído ni una centésima parte de lo que yo he leído acerca de gowex, por eso estoy comprado



¡¡¡Vaya ínfulas!!!

::


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Oct 2014)

¿seguirá comprando?


----------

